# VIP722 - Anyone get a Noisy Hum sound



## sidney (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi Guys, apologies if this has already been addressed, couldnt find a similar post. 

I finally got installation yesterday. And then I heard a loud humming noise from the 722. I can hear it 10 feet away even when powered off. I dont expect this from any video type appliance. Is this normal?

Sid


----------



## theoak (Nov 5, 2007)

I believe it is the hard drive.

Like the Energizer Bunny ... it keeps going ... and going ... and going ...


----------



## sidney (Feb 25, 2008)

theoak said:


> I believe it is the hard drive.
> 
> Like the Energizer Bunny ... it keeps going ... and going ... and going ...


The Problem was, I couldn't sleep that easily after that. So, is the hard drive not cycling down. Software/firmware error?


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Sid,

As "theoak" said, it is the hard drive but it should not be that loud. A loud drive could be because of what you have you receiver sitting on ("amplifying" the noise), or, it could be cause the drive is noisy and the unit should be replaced. Both of my ViP receivers are fairly quite. In the same room (with the TV off or the sound turned down) I can barely hear them.


----------



## sidney (Feb 25, 2008)

Bill R said:


> Sid,
> 
> As "theoak" said, it is the hard drive but it should not be that loud. A loud drive could be because of what you have you receiver sitting on ("amplifying" the noise), or, it could be cause the drive is noisy and the unit should be replaced. Both of my ViP receivers are fairly quite. In the same room (with the TV off or the sound turned down) I can barely hear them.


Thanks Guys for the response. I have the technicians coming round to finish yesterdays job (one more receiver). I didnt want them to fob me off without getting some other opionions.

Sid


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

sidney said:


> The Problem was, I couldn't sleep that easily after that. So, is the hard drive not cycling down. Software/firmware error?


Oh, you are talking about during the night. That is the "cleanup" and reboot that the receiver does. The fan kicks into high gear for about a minute and it IS loud. You can set the time that it occurs which might help.


----------



## sidney (Feb 25, 2008)

Bill R said:


> Oh, you are talking about during the night. That is the "cleanup" and reboot that the receiver does. The fan kicks into high gear for about a minute and it IS loud. You can set the time that it occurs which might help.


Thanks for that tip. However it seemed like I could hear it all night. So, it sounds like noisy HD coupled with the clean up.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

theoak said:


> I believe it is the hard drive.
> 
> Like the Energizer Bunny ... it keeps going ... and going ... and going ...


I would suspect the fan rather than the hard drive. HD's don't usually make a noise that loud and still work.


----------



## sidney (Feb 25, 2008)

TulsaOK said:


> I would suspect the fan rather than the hard drive. HD's don't usually make a noise that loud and still work.


Ok, The engineer came round. I wasnt home, but he mentioned it was the fan. Are the fans typically noisy or is it just this one? Is it easy to swap out?

Sid


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

sidney said:


> Ok, The engineer came round. I wasnt home, but he mentioned it was the fan. Are the fans typically noisy or is it just this one? Is it easy to swap out?
> 
> Sid


Odds are it's the fan, not the HD... but I never hear a thing from my 722... ever.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

The fan should ONLY run at bootup. If it is overheating it might run, is it in a well ventilated area with NOTHING within 2 inches either side of it?

622/722 are very easilt overheated and could shorten lifespan of the unit.

I have a low RPM Home Theater fan pulling air out of the left side of my 622. It keeps the HDD temps below 100 degrees.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

sidney said:


> Ok, The engineer came round. I wasnt home, but he mentioned it was the fan. Are the fans typically noisy or is it just this one? Is it easy to swap out?
> 
> Sid


You should only hear the fan during a reboot and then for just a few seconds. If it's running all the time, it could be a flaky thermostat or possibly getting overheated. Did the engineer totally blow it off or was he going to do something about it?


----------



## sidney (Feb 25, 2008)

TulsaOK said:


> You should only hear the fan during a reboot and then for just a few seconds. If it's running all the time, it could be a flaky thermostat or possibly getting overheated. Did the engineer totally blow it off or was he going to do something about it?


He blew it off. Actually, he tried to tell that I should power it down from the front..

I will call them and ask them to replace the unit. Thank you all for your responses.

Sid


----------

